# Scanner Plustek Opticfilm 7300



## jivago (6 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un soucis pour installer ce scanner compatible mac, quelqu'un en possède un et l'a installé ? Le fabricant à rendu ce modèle compatible mac, mais toute la doc et les cd et logiciels fournis, sont pour PC.

Aucune info pour l'install sur mac.

Merci d'avance


----------



## legolas (26 Juillet 2008)

jivago a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre un soucis pour installer ce scanner compatible mac, quelqu'un en possède un et l'a installé ? Le fabricant à rendu ce modèle compatible mac, mais toute la doc et les cd et logiciels fournis, sont pour PC.
> 
> ...



Ce scanner ne nécessite pas de pilote (connectique USB). Il faut par contre un logiciel genre SilverFast 6.5 SEPlus qui est normalement fourni avec ce modèle. 

Vois avec ton fournisseur si ce n'est pas le cas. Sinon, tu peux aller le chercher sur le site de l'éditeur, mais il faudra sans doute payer une licence.


----------



## jivago (26 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour cette réponse "tardive" 

J'ai entre temps trouvé la solution, il a fallu que je contacte Silverfast et qu'ils me fassent parvenir un CD avec version mac du logiciel.


----------



## Harvey (17 Mars 2009)

Je m'intéresse à ce scanner diapo. Depuis votre achat, êtes-vous satisfait et une petite question, un plugin Photoshop Mac est-il fourni à l'achat ?

Merci à tous


----------



## iromain (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

(c'est bien moi)

J'en suis très satisfait, il est livré avec l'excellent logiciel Silverfast en version mac, sinon vous avez les pilotes Twain pour Photoshop oui


----------



## pmxpar (16 Avril 2010)

jivago a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse "tardive"
> 
> J'ai entre temps trouvé la solution, il a fallu que je contacte Silverfast et qu'ils me fassent parvenir un CD avec version mac du logiciel.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac4Pat (3 Juin 2010)

Salut, je ne pense pas qu'il ait obtenu le logiciel gratuitement.

Je viens de commander le 7600 SE PLUS, j'en suis satisfait pour le moment, mais je découvre Silverfast et essai de l'apprivoiser.


----------



## MAC-A-DAM (22 Octobre 2010)

Mac4Pat a dit:


> Salut, je ne pense pas qu'il ait obtenu le logiciel gratuitement.
> 
> Je viens de commander le 7600 SE PLUS, j'en suis satisfait pour le moment, mais je découvre Silverfast et essai de l'apprivoiser.



Bonsoir,
L'achat d'un scan film n'est pas facile, les informations trouvées sur le net sont contradictoires.
J'aimerais avoir tes impressions d'utilisateur.
Permets-moi de te poser quelques questions.

Silverfast était-il inclus ?
Avant ton achat as-tu hésité entre plusieurs modèles ? ex : Reflecta proscan 7200.
Peux-tu nous donner les informations qui ont guidé ton choix ?


----------

